# Your Favorite Moss?



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I just started my planted aquarium and I'm thinking about adding some moss onto the driftwood I have.

I wanted to know what is your favorite moss and why it's your favorite moss? 

Posting pictures of it will be nice too. 


(even better if it's from one of your own tanks *y2)

Edit: If you don't like moss you can post the disadvantages of having it in this thread too. Any feedback is appreciated. :3


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

well dont know about favorite moss, since it is the first moss that i have ever had, i got a new tank yesterday that had 3 peices of driftwood in it and already had java moss attached to it, and its great, the guy i got it from had it for 2 months and it has attatched really good and is spreding great check out my gallery pics of 56 gallon ill post a pic to give you and idea


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Tiawan moss









java moss









Fissidens


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. That Taiwan Moss looks great.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

This is xmas moss. has algae mixed in it. Need to pull the wood and clean it up but the bns keep laying eggs in there.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

They must like it a lot *r2

Since you have a lot of tanks with moss, is there any moss you're thinking about getting? Or do mainly stick with those three?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually that is 4 different mosses. I tend to keep to these, but would like to get some flame moss to use as a ground cover sometime. Been to hot to go out and get any fissidens this year, Hope to collect some more next spring. Fissidens grows in several creeks around here.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fissidens will grow on your substrate....that's what makes it cool to me. I haven't much luck with it though. It seems it doesn't like high light, CO2, and dosed ferts or something.

IMO, java moss is the best all-around. Attaches to nearly anything and I have never had to use thread to tie any of it to something. It just goes. Can grow from just ambient light. Very good nitrate sponge if you have a lot of it like I do. I used to have a ball about the size of a basketball. Only about half that now.


----------

